
Ask HN: How do you interview someone more senior than you? - hguant
I work with a small team of developers, and my boss wants everyone to be involved in the interview process for new hires. This was great when we were looking for an intern, but now we&#x27;re interviewing for a senior position, and I&#x27;m feeling a little out of my depth (I&#x27;m 100% self taught, with a degree in Political Theory. The impostor syndrome is strong).<p>How do you interview someone who will more than likely end up leading you later on down the line? What should I be looking for? My gut instinct is to ask process questions, but any insight would be appreciated.
======
wendybeth
It might be useful to ask them to teach you something. How do they explain
concepts? Do they allow you to ask questions? Do they speak down to you? Do
they admit when they don't know something? Could you imagine yourself going to
this person for help or instruction on a regular basis, and trust that they'd
lead you in the right direction at a pace you're comfortable with?

------
DrScump
Since you're part of a _team_ of interviewers, rely on the others to probe for
their elements of technical expertise (whiteboarding or whatever).

What are _your_ unique skills that your team finds valuable? Find them (or
their absence) in those candidates. Get a feel for how well the candidate
would interact with you and your fellow team members.

